# when does droid razr get jellybean rom?



## R0otmaster

I'm just wondering when will the droid razr get a jellybean rom like the galaxy nexus.


----------



## TwinShadow

Due to the locked bootloader, it'd take quite a bit of work just to get it working. I think there were some alpha ICS ROM's before the official release dropped. But it shouldn't be that hard on the ICS kernel, so.. just give it some time, wait a bit and just keep checking back for updates. That's about the best anyone can do really.


----------



## R0otmaster

Ok well if you find anything it would help a lot if you could post it in this thread thanks for helping.


----------



## vtwinbmx

Dhacker has jelly bean running both cm and aosp


----------



## R0otmaster

so do you have it running on your phone and if you do does it run like it should? Cause i understand that it still hasn't been fully developed.


----------



## vtwinbmx

I haven't started playing with jb still working on ics


----------



## R0otmaster

Ok well I tried to look it up on DROID hive and it wasn't there so I guess a few more days cause cm10 is already on like 5 phones now


----------



## vtwinbmx

Lol I have a copy and gapps


----------



## R0otmaster

so can you send me a link or something where you got it and does it work the way its suppose to?


----------



## vtwinbmx

I flashed it this morning total bootloop. Just hang tight it will be ready soon.


----------



## R0otmaster

Ok thanks


----------



## R0otmaster

Any updates?


----------



## R0otmaster

Any updates


----------



## R0otmaster

Is it done yet


----------



## kj1060

Patience, I am sure you will be notified when it is done.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow

Posting every day for updates isn't going to make people get a Jelly Bean build for the RAZR out any faster. You need to WAIT for it or go somewhere else. A locked bootloader is also a challenge to overcome to get a working build anyway, but it shouldn't be terribly difficult to get something because its only an incremental update to ICS.


----------



## R0otmaster

my bad i thought my post didn't get through 3 or em are yesterday cause my internet just messed up so i posted it 3 times


----------



## mdowns989

There is a somewhat working version of CM10 on Droid Hive.. no camera.. no HD video.. and you gotta really screw with it to get Mobil data... wifi works though.. I used it but the data thing too much of a hassle for me to mess with.. DAMN smooth and fast rom though...

Sent from my XT912


----------



## R0otmaster

I use camera a lot so I will pass thanks though a little closer lol.


----------



## i_b_rickjames

Patience for the dev's to work out all the kinks.. the alpha builds are exactly that..alpha builds. Im gonna say at least a month before the RaZR community sees a stable Jellybean


----------

